# Bynum Workout



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Worked out in Manhattan in front of several teams on Saturday:
http://www.courant.com/sports/colle...,0,4194588.story?coll=hc-headlines-sports-top



> The drills focused on Bynum's low-post moves and mid-range jump shot. The inside portion showed Bynum's immense potential, with solid ball-handling and strong moves to the basket off the left block. The outside portion showed Bynum's immense room to grow.
> 
> He did not shoot well, making about 33 percent from 15-18 feet, his jumper often flattening out.
> 
> "This is the first time I've seen him, and he didn't do anything to hurt himself," said a scout for a Western Conference lottery team who asked not to be identified. "I would say everything he did was very positive. He showed plenty of skills. He showed good footwork. We all know he has good size. That's why everybody's here. He made some nice moves inside. Although he didn't do a lot of it, you can tell he can shoot it. The rest of it is all potential."


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Sorry UConn, he's gone.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

He looks a lot more fit in those pictures than he did just a few months ago. Not suprising. He'll be a lotto pick if he's interviews go well.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

He definately lost some weight... good news, this guy could be the best player to come out of this draft in a few years time.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well McHale has been showing a lot of interest in Bynum.... He loves projects, so I am going out on a limb and saying that lotto WC scout was from the wolves....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jerome James. Maybe with more heart? Who knows?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Wasn't Bynum 6-11, 300 lbs? Can't judge height there, but he looks like he's in terrific (though very unmuscular) shape.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This guy's going to be a beast once he hits the weight rooms.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

He really has gotten in shape :banana: :clap: :cheers: I wont mind AT ALL if the Raps take him with our 16th pick. He can definitely have an Amare type impact if he adds more muscle, because the potential sure is there.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Wasn't Bynum 6-11, 300 lbs? Can't judge height there, but he looks like he's in terrific (though very unmuscular) shape.


I think he's a legit 7 footer. I thought he was a little slow and maybe a little chubby for an NBA First rounder, but he looks a lot better.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the knicks will grab him at 8,especially if greene and wright are gone..its amazing how much body fat he has lost


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

truth said:


> the knicks will grab him at 8,especially if greene and wright are gone..its amazing how much body fat he has lost


Lets hope he didn't lose any muscle in the process... It can happen sometimes.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

He could be a beast... eventually. As a T-Wolve fan I don't like the idea of drafting a player that is from H.S. especially a player that is only 17 and will turn 18 after (i think) the season starts.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

bruno34115 said:


> He could be a beast... eventually. As a T-Wolve fan I don't like the idea of drafting a player that is from H.S. especially a player that is only 17 and will turn 18 after (i think) the season starts.


It's ironic that your best player was drafted out of High School.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

BrettNYK said:


> It's ironic that your best player was drafted out of High School.


He's not saying he won't be a great player. IMO, The T'Wolves cannot afford to wait on a 17 year old while they are trying to build a contender around a KG in his prime.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

vigilante said:


>


Hey, where'd you get the photo of Nomar Garciaparra in a Spurs uniform? :biggrin:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If Bynum is 17 and won't be 18 until after the season starts, doesn't that make him ineligible to sign a contract, as it won't be a legally binding document since he is a minor?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> If Bynum is 17 and won't be 18 until after the season starts, doesn't that make him ineligible to sign a contract, as it won't be a legally binding document since he is a minor?


No because he graduated with his HS class. Same thing happened with Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> If Bynum is 17 and won't be 18 until after the season starts, doesn't that make him ineligible to sign a contract, as it won't be a legally binding document since he is a minor?


He would turn 18 in the preseason, right before the regular season.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

BrettNYK said:


> It's ironic that your best player was drafted out of High School.


Well we were just so overjoyed with Christian "4 Year" Laettner (passable), Marshall/Googs (decent), and J.R "Somebody Shoot Him" Rider.

Wally has been maligned and Ebi, too, but Wally is the shooter they wanted and has helped, and Ebi is young. Plus with him, why go with another pick for the future?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

jokeaward said:


> Well we were just so overjoyed with Christian "4 Year" Laettner (passable), Marshall/Googs (decent), and J.R "Somebody Shoot Him" Rider.
> 
> Wally has been maligned and Ebi, too, but Wally is the shooter they wanted and has helped, and Ebi is young. Plus with him, why go with another pick for the future?


Because I really don't see a player in the draft (That will likely be there) that can significantly help the T'Wolves. So unless someone falls, I don't see anyone that could take Minnesota to the next level, and I think that in a few years, Bynum could do that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BrettNYK said:


> Because I really don't see a player in the draft (That will likely be there) that can significantly help the T'Wolves. So unless someone falls, I don't see anyone that could take Minnesota to the next level, and I think that in a few years, Bynum could do that.



Yeah, but Garnett has achieved so little as far as team success in the last 7-8 years. I seriously doubt he'd be very happy with his team drafting a guy who is going to need at least a couple years before he can really contribute.

Although your point is well taken. I think there is one guy that might be available that could really help the Wolves and that is Joey Graham. He'd be a good pick for them and he might be available as long as his stock doesn't get too high.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

BrettNYK said:


> Because I really don't see a player in the draft (That will likely be there) that can significantly help the T'Wolves. So unless someone falls, I don't see anyone that could take Minnesota to the next level, and I think that in a few years, Bynum could do that.


Then they should try to trade the pick for a Skinner/Hunter/Gadzuric type big man or a PG. Or pick Jarrett Jack if he's there. Or pick Rudy Fernandez (perhaps supplanted by Antoine Wright earlier in the first) for an athletic driver, Graham, or Warrick. Graham would be pretty nasty with Hassell, though the opposing PG would still be hard to account for defensively.

I don't know if Jack is great and maybe they could trade down, but they went 8-5 with Anthony Carter getting 20 minutes, not including the last two mop-up wins of the season. I think he can do what Carter did and a BIT more. It would be great if he could score 10 and stay with Nash, Boykins, Marbury, etc. and stand between them and the basket. Then maybe some athletic (or unathletic like Madsen) teammates can go for rebounds. Or maybe they'll stick with Hudson, Cassell on M/W/F and the first Sunday of the month, and another CBA vet.


----------

